# working on 2 new bridges



## David-Stockwell

Got a couple of new brides I'm working on now!!! One is a HO timber deck truss and trestle bridge and the other is a steel type warren truss which will wind up a skewed bridge when finished!!hwell: Here's the progress so far.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Got a couple of new brides I'm working on now!!! One is a HO timber deck truss and trestle bridge and the other is a steel type warren truss which will wind up a skewed bridge when finished!!hwell: Here's the progress so far.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lousy looking stuff as usual David! 

*JUST KIDDING!* 

I love seeing your creations take shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl

David....very much enjoy seeing your quality work.


----------



## sawgunner

Very nice work!!!


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Lousy looking stuff as usual David!
> 
> *JUST KIDDING!*
> 
> I love seeing your creations take shape. :thumbsup:





Carl said:


> David....very much enjoy seeing your quality work.





sawgunner said:


> Very nice work!!!


Hey!!! Thanks much guys!!! I see we have another bridge builder showing off his stuff!!!:thumbsup: EVERY layout needs a bridge!!:laugh:
I was finally able to get some E-mail notifications and then they stopped again!!:thumbsdown:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## midlifekrisiz

David-Stockwell said:


> Hey!!! Thanks much guys!!! I see we have another bridge builder showing off his stuff!!!:thumbsup: EVERY layout needs a bridge!!:laugh:
> I was finally able to get some E-mail notifications and then they stopped again!!:thumbsdown:
> 
> Cheers, Dave


You got competition from Canada now I tell you what


----------



## midlifekrisiz

I would like to know how you do the stone footings though


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

David, don't know what's going on with the email, I've been having the same issues, and if I can't fix it from the admin panel, it's out of my hands.


----------



## David-Stockwell

midlifekrisiz said:


> You got competition from Canada now I tell you what





midlifekrisiz said:


> I would like to know how you do the stone footings though


Hello again, midlifekrisiz
Glad to have the competition!! It makes us do a better job!! and THAT'S WHAT MAKES THE WORLD GO AROUND!:laugh: Plus in XX amount of years you will actually have to replace me I'm 76 and on the way out?? sometime:laugh:
I make the stone footings, piers, and abutments from trash!!!:laugh:
Actually they are made using grocery store foam meat trays!! On some I build a basswood frame and cover it with the material and on others I cut out the shape and stack them until i get the height I want. I use a slower drying ACC type cement. White glue doesn't work to well and any plastic type cement eats holes in the foam.
Have a great day!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## midlifekrisiz

thats awesome advice ....thanks

lol I see we use the same glue and we have both learned to lay the bottle on it's side lol


----------



## tjcruiser

Great work as usual, David!

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> Great work as usual, David!
> 
> TJ


THANKS, tj!!! By the way, you may not remember but sometime ago you mentioned to me about why don't I build a "SKEWED" bridge:laugh:
Well it happened!!! because the steel one I'm working on is going to be skewed!!! That's not of my own choice though!! It's what the customer want's!!:laugh:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Soon the Lift or Drawbridge will be added too. 

Nighty night, poooof gone.


----------



## David-Stockwell

*construction update*

Hi all, still chugging away at my bridges!!! Here's the latest status report!:laugh: Workbench is full of small parts and trestles, so Itook the pictures of the bridges in the bathroom!! Lots of light there!!:thumbsup:
All three deck trusses assembled and waiting for the trestles. Steel truss taking shape with some smaller parts now!!
Cheers Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

Always nice work, David.

Out of curiosity, is that steel truss bridge skewed, i.e., left truss further down the tracks than the right truss, like is often the case on some bridges? Hard to tell from the photo, but I think I see that on your plans (side view)?

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> Always nice work, David.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is that steel truss bridge skewed, i.e., left truss further down the tracks than the right truss, like is often the case on some bridges? Hard to tell from the photo, but I think I see that on your plans (side view)?
> 
> TJ


Hi tj, That's a fine eye you have there!!! Your right!! that's a skewed bridge!
You mentioned to me once (A LONG TIME AGO) why don't I make a skewed bridge and I said then I don't think I would ever sell it!!:laugh: So I wouldn't build one unless I was asked to!! Well, I WAS ASKED!! Now I am trying to build one!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

Ahh ... I'm excited about this! A bit trickier than the norm. Nice work so far ... looking forward to the finished product!

TJ


----------



## wingnut163

just a question;

is the iron work on the trusses bridge metal or wood.
it looks like wood on the bench.
BTW, they are super. nice work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

David, now that you're working on the curved bridge you were never going to do, is the swing bridge far behind?


----------



## David-Stockwell

wingnut163 said:


> just a question;
> 
> is the iron work on the trusses bridge metal or wood.
> it looks like wood on the bench.
> BTW, they are super. nice work.


Hi wingnut163, Everything on my bridges is basswood, "EXCEPT" abutments and piers which are made from foam meat trays or trash in other words:laugh:
Cheers, Dave



gunrunnerjohn said:


> David, now that you're working on the curved bridge you were never going to do, is the swing bridge far behind?


Hello gunrunnerjohn, I'm a little nervous because I have to correct you slightly!! The bridge is a skewed bridge, not curved bridge!! and no there is not a swing bridge in my future !! By the way, We only need one big ed on the forum:laugh::laugh: You knew the swing bridge was his thing. RIGHT

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I know Dave, it was just too good an opening to miss.


----------



## wingnut163

thanks. that is one tedious work. where do you get your bass wood. it anit cheap.


----------



## David-Stockwell

wingnut163 said:


> thanks. that is one tedious work. where do you get your bass wood. it anit cheap.


Hi wingnut163, I get all my wood from Northeastern scale lumber Co. online!!
They have a lot of different items available besides wood. They have a number of windows, doors and shingles in HO scale, A large array of various shapes.
Unless a person has a workshop to do their own cutting. buying wood for scratch building is not a cheap way to build things. But there really isn't many hobby things that are "CHEAP" any more!! I've been associated with model railroading since the late 1940's and I don't think anything has actually been cheap. I believe that is true with most hobbies!!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Just in case there's anyone who likes to follow the construction, here's another update of my bridges in work!!
Got more trestles to build for the Deck truss bridge and have started making some little gussets for the steel bridge. With 2 bridges of similar size work is slow!!!hwell:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The attention to detail on these always amazes me.  :thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The attention to detail on these always amazes me.  :thumbsup:


Thanks gunrunner!! I just don't have anything better to do with my time:laugh: The attached photo will show what I mean. I added the rectangular gusset at the junction of the three braces, but then didn't like it so I am changing it to a different style which I think looks better

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I agree, the rectangular one doesn't look up to your usual standards, I'm glad you're improving it.  :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice tweak ... the 5-sided gusset is much more realistic. Touches like this really make your bridges "pop" with character!

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> Nice tweak ... the 5-sided gusset is much more realistic. Touches like this really make your bridges "pop" with character!
> 
> TJ


Thanks, tj Been working steady today and got the outside gussets painted and then mounted the inside gussets and the track stringers!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Sawdust

Awesome job David as always. The gussets are definitely worth the effort.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Sawdust said:


> Awesome job David as always. The gussets are definitely worth the effort.


Hi Sawdust, THANKS!!! At my age they get tedious at times, so I stop and relax or do something else.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## I Am Fasha

Nice skills sir!!


----------



## David-Stockwell

I Am Fasha said:


> Nice skills sir!!


Hi Fasha, Thank you I also checked out your youtube videos!!:thumbsup:
You have put together a nice array of videos.:thumbsup:GOOD JOB!! Liked the video on layout at the Greensboro train show!! The prototype videos are okay but there all DIESELS!!:thumbsdown: I know thats all anyone can make a video of today:laugh: I guess I just miss the era I grew up in,(the1940's) When steam was KING!:laugh: The diesels go by my house every day:thumbsdown: NO MORE STEAM!hwell:

Cheers, Dave


----------



## I Am Fasha

Thanks for the nice words David, you are too kind. But I love steam as well LOL. Im 46 and Im torn between the nice big diesels of today verses the sexy steam engines of the past. I cant explain why they are sexy to me, I guess its all that pent up energy and all those moving parts. I've actually have two steamers torn apart on my bench right now. A Bachmann 2-8-0 and a Lionel 4-8-4 Western Pacific. I have a dream to create the Norfolk Southern #630. I think Im going to have to cut up a few steamers to make this. I cant find a manufactured 2-8-0 that has all the domes, light and bell in the right place as well as the cab. I know more about the diesels than the steamers, but Im learning, trial by fire, pardon the pun. But again thanks for the complements on the videos!


----------



## David-Stockwell

*another update*

Here's the latest update!!!Construction is slow with sooo many small parts!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## golfermd

Very nice. Trying to decide if I want build a few structure kits or try my hand at scratch built.

Dan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm going to have to buy one of these custom bridges before you stop making them!


----------



## I Am Fasha

Very vice sir!!!


----------



## Big Ed

Not done yet? 
:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## David-Stockwell

golfermd said:


> Very nice. Trying to decide if I want build a few structure kits or try my hand at scratch built.
> 
> Dan


Hi golfermd, Thanks,Dan Try all three!! Kits, kit bashing and scratch building I actually prefer kits for most buildings! I'm not to good at scratch building those.
Cheers, Dave



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm going to have to buy one of these custom bridges before you stop making them!


 You better hurry!!!:laugh: My hands get shakier every day!! Dave



I Am Fasha said:


> Very vice sir!!!


 Thanks, much Dave



big ed said:


> Not done yet?
> :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


Hi big ed, NOPE, not yet, but getting close Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Bridges are complete!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looking great, and the pictures are coming out much better now as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJsTrains

WOW!!! Really nice!


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looking great, and the pictures are coming out much better now as well. :thumbsup:





DJsTrains said:


> WOW!!! Really nice!


Thanks guys!!
Gunrunner, I found some editing tools I didn't know I had in one of my applications, so I'm working with that now. Still need to tweak them a little more I think!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Dave, you could probably go just a bit darker on the photos. Not having the bridge to look at, I'm not sure if this is any closer to the real color.


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Dave, you could probably go just a bit darker on the photos. Not having the bridge to look at, I'm not sure if this is any closer to the real color.
> 
> View attachment 28610


Hi gunrunner, It's hard to tell??? I compared them both for a while going back and forth. Yours looks slightly duller in shade. but then I don't have the bridge any more either.:laugh: The guy that bought it lives in California and was going to be close to my place so he came by and picked it up.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## 05Slowbalt

One word comes to mind when I see your work "BEAUTIFUL".

Jake


----------

